# Homeopathic treatment for pigeon pox.



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

From this link: 

http://www.kingbirdfarm.com/Layerhealthcompendium.pdf



> *Pox*
> Other Names
> • fowl pox
> • avian pox
> ...


Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*This is an old thread, I realize that....but I am going to add...

In addition you can also use THUJA oil to use topically on pox lesions themselves, being very careful not to use near eyes, nostrils, beak. Should not be swallowed, unlike the pilutes.

Tea tree oil diluted to 1/2 strength with water can be used on lesions, but not near eyes/nostrils/beak. Fumes can be toxic. Tea tree oil should never be used on any open wounds and is toxic to ingest.

This information came from our county's licensed bird rehabber. *


----------

